# Skeleton Pallbearers



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

My take on the Skeleton Pallbearers. The one thing left to do is to hook up the spitter for the Skeleton which comes out and to tweak the timing a bit.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE that!!
btw- love the FCG, too.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! Awesome! Wasn't expecting the animation at the end, nice work!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey I like this! The look of surprise on the skellies faces is cool.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Great job putting that puppy together!~


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, that's cool. I've never seen one like it. I was as surprised as the pallbearers at the end.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think the guy in the coffin is dead yet

Very entertaining prop. The facial expressions on the pallbearers really tell the story.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely smashing! And the details, YES!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now that's a cool idea .. how does it look at night ? any vid of that?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Working on a nightime video.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

i watched the video 3 times before i found the frame the coffin was on. very clever, I love the whole set up. The fcg is pretty cool too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey nice prop that is something different


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, thats cool. And what a great way to add height.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

@Holcomb Haunter - The frames for the skeletons were designed by Haunt 31. The FCG is what started the madness. It was our first prop in 2006 and still a favorite of our as well as visitors.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This is so cool. The animation is perfect!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

OMG!...that looks amazing....well done!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing! Love the pallbearers!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You did a great job on hiding the support frame. I too had to look twice to see the supports.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great detailing, must have between alot of work but the outcome is amazing.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

very nice!!
i love your corpsing effects on the pallbearers.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I am experimenting with the Stiltbeast - plastic drop cloth and heat gun - method for the corpsing. I love the effect, what I don't know about is the durabilty. However, it is easy to repair any issues and I can spend A LOT of time repairing in future years and still have a time savings.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonderfully awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love this! I can't wait for the nightime video!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing! :eekin: I love the "holy crap!" expressions on the characters. Will you be adding sound?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! I love the FCG as well.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Good Job Slanks


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is truly a great prop that you have made.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

outstanding...........!!


----------



## racerpak (Jul 17, 2012)

You have done a wonderful job! The expressions on the bearers is Epic!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I know this thread is an oldie, but it is a goodie. I like the surprise at the end. I wish the OP had posted a night time video. It would have been nice to see how the interior coffin lighting looked at night.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool great job


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, should be a real hit with the toters.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Here's a picture of the coffin activated and lit at night. I put a red LED light on the inside.


----------

